# compaq presario wireless help



## crnunn (Aug 12, 2007)

I have a compaq presario 5000, I just got it back from the shop, they had to replace my ethernet card. Now It will not detect a wireless network. Is there any adjustments I can do myself to fix this? Also my wireless assistant is flickering when I try to detect.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------

